
Ask HN: Project Feedback (ThinkBase – Productive Communication Workflows) - vcidev
This is one of the larger apps that I&#x27;ve shipped on my own. I&#x27;d love to see if anyone would like to beta-test it or chat about related matters (email in profile).<p>I was inspired to build this because of past frustrations with remote communications (inefficiency, messy organization, etc.). I spent a lot of time thinking about what made some of those communications successful (or not), what elements make for a &quot;productive team&quot;, and how I could design an app to encourage successful communication and knowledge sharing:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vinnyinverso.github.io&#x2F;thinkbase&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ve been using it personally for a while now to keep track of my own notes and dev TODO&#x27;s and I&#x27;m curious what other communication-related workflows might be a fit for this app. It was built primarily using NodeJS and MongoDB which I had never used prior but was extremely pleased with, after I wrapped my head around promises and async surprises.<p>I chose Markdown as the default mode of composition because I&#x27;ve enjoyed using that myself and have seen non-technical people have great success with it as well.<p>Thanks for reading! Looking forward to hearing any thoughts.
======
vcidev
Didn't realize links don't get parsed in the description:
[https://vinnyinverso.github.io/thinkbase/](https://vinnyinverso.github.io/thinkbase/)

